# Electro-Harmonix Deluxe Memory Man VS. TC Electronic Flashback



## BornIn1992 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hello,

Which would you choose, and why? I thought of purchasing both, using the TC Electronic Flashback with its EP-3 Toneprint to add overall depth to the sound, and the Electro-Harmonix Deluxe Memory Man to add more delay when needed. The Toneprint I am talking about is found here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIF66i40TKw. 

Would this be over-kill, or are there better options out there? How would the Boss RE-20 compare to the TC Electronic Flashback?

Thanks!


----------

